# Pod Harvest



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 7, 2016)

I did forget one. Dang it!!! 

The first one below is of malipoense. 
I also a pod from a 75% malipoense hybrid.
They both looked almost identical, short and fat.
All other pods were rather thing and long, relatively speaking.

I hope for some good results.


----------



## abax (Dec 7, 2016)

Are you going to try Troy Meyers with the seed pods?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 7, 2016)

I went with Orchid Origins.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 8, 2016)

OK, good luck.


----------



## JAB (Dec 8, 2016)

Meyers has a bad habit of not responding to emails and phone calls.


----------

